# is it possible to get a chew proof dog bed.



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Well really want to get our puppy out of her cage and into the kitchen/garden whilst we are at work. I feel like she would have a much better life and it also means my very busy hubby wouldn't have to go home at lunchtime to let her out anymore.

Anyway, hubby put her into the kitchen/garden at about 2.00pm and I got back at 3.50pm to find that she had chewed up the cat's bed which we had left for her to lie on. I did tell her off but noticed that hubby hadn't left her with her teddy or her bone like I had asked him to so she was probably bored. But she has been left for that long in the morning before whilst I have a lie in but not chewed anything up but she had her bone and a pigs ear to eat then.

I really want to have her in the kitchen/garden when we go out to work soon but feel it would be mean to have no bed for her to lie on so wondered if anyone knows of bed she could have but cannot be chewed up? If there is such a thing!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I expect Pixel probably was bored, have you thought about giving her a filled Kong when she's left? Is she 14 weeks, or is your info out of date? It seems very young to leave her all day. Could you get a dog walker in at lunch times if your hubby can't come home?
I imagine if Pixel has something more exciting to chew, she'll leave the bed alone


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you both working full time?

How long will you be leaving her alone for?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was in Pets at Home at lunctime ( again...) . I noticed there was a bed
called ''ruff n tuff'' which looked pretty indestructable - it might be what you 
are looking for.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We have a vets bed in the kitchen & as much as Luna chews it, it is still intact. Plus it's machine washable.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Having been through several dog beds since having Daisy I can honestly say vet bed has been the toughest so far. I did consider getting something from the website below but someone suggested cheap fleece blankets or vet bed and I have stuck to those. Daisy can still chew the vet bed a bit but it lasts for ages and like Harri says it can go in the washing machine! 

http://www.tuffies.co.uk/


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info the vet bed sounds exactly what we need. What is a vets bed though? Is that what it s called if I googled it? I ll also pop into vets at home and have a look for that and the other suggestion too.

The info is out of date she is now 18 weeks. She s not on her own all day my hubby comes home at lunch time and although I work most days I am free lance so it varies. She s not on her own longer than four hours at a time. He would still come home at lunch if we left her in the kitchen/garden until she gets older.

but actually when I asked my hubby what he had left for her he said he left her favourite chewy toy and a pigs Ear next to the bed and she had many other toys including her bone in the garden as well as being able to run around and dig in the garden. So I do find it strange that she got bored in under two hours with all that there. Think I might give her her kong with some food in it next time.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all just been on the vetted website and ordered her a new bed I couldn't resist a couple of other cute things for her too! Funny I used to spend my money on going out and clothes and now it goes on pixel!


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry on iPad should read vetbed


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Doesn't really matter how much you left her with, they will always find something more interesting to chew which they shouldn't have at that age I'm afraid.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I know her attention span is so small she ll be occupied for an hour and then that s it. I think it proves she s still bit young to be out her cage when we re out. I ll leave it a bit longer. 

Thanks for the info about the bed though everyone.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was looking at some Big Shrimpy dog beds and discovered this one for you - http://www.theuncommondog.com/FYDO-Chew-Resistant-Dog-Bed.aspx. Thought of you when I saw it!! LOL.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

cleo said:


> Yeah I know her attention span is so small she ll be occupied for an hour and then that s it. I think it proves she s still bit young to be out her cage when we re out. I ll leave it a bit longer.
> 
> Thanks for the info about the bed though everyone.


Hi,
I don't know whether or not it's true but I read somewhere that it only takes a puppy 5 seconds to get bored! I presume that means when they're left to their own devices??

Pip X


----------



## John Hursley (Jun 14, 2011)

*Dog Beds from DogHealth*

http://www.doghealth.co.uk/collections/bedding-liners/products/kudos-easy-bed

We bought one of these. Oscar has periodically attacked it and dragged it round the room fo six weeks and has so far only managed to bite the label off. It appears very tough and is wipe clean. One of our better buys! He also loves sleeping on it. 


They are made to order and will take about 1-2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

so far the new bed has not been chewed and she started lying on it straight away and lies on it when shut in the kitchen in the morning when I am upstairs getting ready,


----------

